# Wyoming (or near) rides



## Lazy D.O. (May 13, 2004)

I live in Pinedale, WY and am sick of the same 3 "out and backs" I have to ride here (although one is a kickin' 17mile climb to the top of the road). 

I already signed up for the Wyoming MS 150 at Devils Tower in August, and Tour de Wyo filled up within 1 hour of opening. Also planning on doing Oysterfest MTB Poker Run in Kemmerer. 


ANY OTHER RIDES this summer? Would be willing to go to Jackson Hole, Idaho, Montana, or even northern Colorado for a fun ride.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Lazy D.O. said:


> I live in Pinedale, WY and am sick of the same 3 "out and backs" I have to ride here (although one is a kickin' 17mile climb to the top of the road).
> 
> I already signed up for the Wyoming MS 150 at Devils Tower in August, and Tour de Wyo filled up within 1 hour of opening. Also planning on doing Oysterfest MTB Poker Run in Kemmerer.
> 
> ...


You are fairly near to the Green River area, why not ride through the valley (canyon?). Take it as a long weekend overnight trip. 

Next year February, sign up for the Ride the Rockies. Its a week long tour in Colorado. Go to the Denver Post web site for information (www.ridetherockies.com). The selection is by lottery. I've applied four times and been selected twice.


----------



## SteamboatDave (Feb 10, 2004)

*Wyoming rides*

Sorry you missed TdW this year. It's getting tougher every year to get in. Next year I may have to hand deliver my entry just to be sure. I think we'll be coming through Pinedale on 7/19.
Another tour that goes right through your part of the country is the Cyclevents WYCYC tour. It's a loop ride starting/ending in Jackson by way of Pinedale, Farson/Eden, Lander, and Dubois. I've ridden with them 4 times (3 WY, 1 Europe) and find them small, friendly, reasonably priced, good basic meals, and tough enough routes to challenge. They also have a ride in ID (SPUDS) the week before WYCYC that might interest you.

Dave


----------

